# Tiefenschärfe



## Stoer (26. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

was muß ich tun, um beim fotografieren den Hintergrund unscharf zu machen ? 

MfG
Peter


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hallo Peter,

das kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.
In der Regel musst du die Blende öffnen, deshalb haben Makro-Objektive ein durchgehende Blende von wenigstens 2.8.
Die allererste Regel lautet aber "näher ran"!
Je kürzer der Abstand zum Objektiv, desto kleiner die ST und desto aufgelöster der Hintergrund.
Makro-Objektive haben einen min. Fokusierabstand von ca. 40cm.
Ein weiterer Zusammenhang ist die Sensorgröße.
Je größer der Chip, desto kleiner die ST, deshalb habe ich ein Vollformat-Kamera.
Mit einem Winzsensor hast du alles bis zum Horizont scharf. Das macht bei Landschaftsaufnahmen auch Sinn.
Zeig doch einfach mal ein Bild und schreibe die Kameradaten dazu. Der Abstand steht in den Metadaten je nach Programm.


----------



## pema (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hallo,
hier mal meine Eselsbrücke für Dummys( also meine Eselsbrücke): kleine Blendenzahl...kleine Tiefenschärfe; große Blendenzahl...größere Tiefenschärfe. 
Eine kleine Blendezahl bedeutet eine größere Blende und eine größere Blende bedeutet eine geringere Tiefenschärfe.
Das mal von 'nem Laien.

petra


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hallo Petra,

das geht aber nur, wenn man die Blende nicht korrekt angibt.
Richtig ist sie ein Bruch also 1:2.8 oder 1:16 
Offenblende bedeutet auch mehr Licht und damit kürzere Belichtungzeiten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

 Peter,

schau mal hier dofmaster

Es gibt aber auch Programme mit denen Du den Hintergrund nachträglich unscharf machen kannst (also Freistellen) - dafür habe ich keine Zeit und liebe meine 1.4er 50er FB - obwohl die 1.4 zu weich sind und die Fotos eigentlich erst ab 1.6 richtig knackig werden.


----------



## Conny (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hallo Ralf,

wenn man es mit dem Fotografieren Ernst nimmt, ist das Erste das man mit einem neuen Objektiv macht, die Kritische und die Optimale Blende bestimmen.
Stimmt dann auch noch das Bokeh und der Autofokus kann ich es behalten, ansonsten gebe ich es zurück.


----------



## Stoer (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

 

Danke Ihr Lieben.
Habe mal ein Bild rausgesucht, welches ich mit einer normalen Kompaktkamera fotografiert habe, aber der Hintergrund ist mir noch zu scharf.

LG
Peter


----------



## Conny (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hallo Peter,

mit einer "normalen Kompaktkamera" kannst du einen Hintergrund einfach nicht soweit auflösen.
In diesem Fall könnte man über ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm den Hintergrund "weichzeichnen".
Es gibt vll auch Motivprogramme wie Makro an der Kamera.


----------



## Stoer (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Peter


----------



## Limnos (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hi Peter

Der hintergrund muss ja nicht unbedingt unscharf sein, es reicht ja auch wenn er dunkler ist. Das erreicht man dadurch das man den Blitz benutzt Er hellt das Objekt im Vordergrund auf, während der Hintergrund, je weiter er weg ist, desto dunkler erscheint. Dann spielt es kaum noch eine Rolle, ob er scharf ist oder nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Tiefenschärfe*

Hi Peter

Der Hintergrund muss ja nicht unbedingt unscharf sein, es reicht ja auch wenn er dunkler ist. Das erreicht man dadurch, dass man den Blitz benutzt. Er hellt das Objekt im Vordergrund auf, während der Hintergrund, je weiter er weg ist, desto dunkler erscheint. Dann spielt es kaum noch eine Rolle, ob er scharf ist oder nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

